# Spillers Millennium Mill / Rank Hovis Premier Mill, London – June 2010



## Gone85 (Jun 8, 2010)

After visiting this place back in October it was time to return over the weekend with Rookie, Appo & OneByOne.

After getting lost, The weather turning out sh*te but then drastically improving and running from the police after being clocked in big buildings the night before I was glad to be back inside this place.

After using the same great entrance as last time we saw a lot of this place that we had missed on the previous visit.

The Spillers Millennium Mills was designed and built in 1905 by William Vernon and Sons and bought by Spillers shortly in the months afterwards. The Spillers Millennium Mills was partially destroyed by a massive explosion at the neighbouring Brunner Mond’s Soda Ash suppliers twelve years after it was built in 1917.

The 1970`s saw the decline of use and the docks & building itself were de-commissioned in the mid 1980’s when Spillers moved their milling works to Tilbury. The mills were also used in various films and several music videos, including Arctic Monkey's "Fluorescent Adolescent" and also the "Ashes to Ashes" TV series.

Pictures;






Millennium





Fire





Doorway





Switches





Spillers





Filter Fan





Helter Skelter/Chair





OneByOne, Appo & Rookie





Panoramic





Spin





High





Wires





D Silo





Blue





L200 Security





Crew





One from London...

Good times, Thanks for looking. Gone...​


----------



## CitadelMonkey (Jun 8, 2010)

Loving it. Would love to get back in as its been about 4 years since I was in here last!


----------



## Pincheck (Jun 8, 2010)

very nice mate one of the nice places to see in london


----------



## professor frink (Jun 8, 2010)

Good work fella. It's a cracking explore.


----------



## OSPA (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice one, this place is massive!


----------



## Toshiba (Aug 23, 2010)

Gone85 said:


> After visiting this place back in October it was time to return over the weekend with Rookie, Appo & OneByOne.
> 
> After getting lost, The weather turning out sh*te but then drastically improving and running from the police after being clocked in big buildings the night before I was glad to be back inside this place.
> 
> ...



Hello there, I'm so happy for you guys that u already had a chance to visit this amazing building! Now me and my friends are dreaming of getting in I wonder where is the entrance ? )


----------



## tarmac (Aug 23, 2010)

*1988 Docklands Concert Jean Michel Jarre*

The Mill was also used as a back drop for Jean Michel Jarre's 1988 Destination Docklands Concerts , with all the images projected onto this building (Google Jarre Docklands for pix), and I think thats why the building was painted white, as can be seen in these excellent pix........I was there back in 1988, and it rained.......


----------

